# Escaped Cricket



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been tormented since the weekend by an escaped cricket I have named Houdini. I'm so careful with the crickets, I always clean them and prepare them for Hermione's fees outside, so it must have climbed up a plant and squeezed out of the hole where the heat mat wire goes into the back of the viv. :evil: The hole has been taped up now. Anyway, this cricket has been chirping all night every night. It's the loudest cricket I have ever heard. I tore my daughter's bedroom apart on Saturday trying to find it because it was chirping in there. This morning (at 6.15am!!) I had had enough. I found the cricket in the kitchen and beat it to death with a broom, then stamped on it like a crazy woman with bed head. :twisted: :twisted: Now, my kitchen is wrecked, cupboards have been emptied, the fridge has been pulled out into the middle of the room, I'm tired, and the kids will be up to get ready for school soon .... poor me! Any tips on easier ways to catch escaped crix?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

my gf dropped a tub of 250 crix on our living room floor, you just have to try to find them, if they are black crix they will die within a few days and wont breed, brown crix can breed so i wont buy them any more, and i was told black are more nutritious.


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

yeh put cabbage on the floor and broccoli they love that,

buy a cricket catcher a big sticky pad

dont loose them hahah


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Candy_Shop said:


> I have been tormented since the weekend by an escaped cricket I have named Houdini. I'm so careful with the crickets, I always clean them and prepare them for Hermione's fees outside, so it must have climbed up a plant and squeezed out of the hole where the heat mat wire goes into the back of the viv. :evil: The hole has been taped up now. Anyway, this cricket has been chirping all night every night. It's the loudest cricket I have ever heard. I tore my daughter's bedroom apart on Saturday trying to find it because it was chirping in there. This morning (at 6.15am!!) I had had enough. I found the cricket in the kitchen and beat it to death with a broom, then stamped on it like a crazy woman with bed head. :twisted: :twisted: Now, my kitchen is wrecked, cupboards have been emptied, the fridge has been pulled out into the middle of the room, I'm tired, and the kids will be up to get ready for school soon .... poor me! Any tips on easier ways to catch escaped crix?


i love the way you wrote that it really made me chuckle its the sorta thing id do :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

At your local hardware store, you can find roach traps really cheap. Don't pay over the odds from internet herp dealers! They don't just catch roaches, they are good for crix, hoppers & spiders too.
There's a bait pellet to lure the little buggers in and then, presto! they're stuck. Doesn't stop 'em singin' though. (Cheery devils).

I use silent crix now. No noise but then, how do I know if I have a house full?

I was in church last Sunday and a cricket crawled out of my coat sleeve and wandered across the hymn book before falling to the floor and disappearing under the pew.  

It's hard to look cool, calm & collected when that happens!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Im lucky, ive got 3 cats :lol: If i get one that escapes i just scream for them and they eat it within a few minutes :lol:


----------



## Kerry1 (Jul 17, 2006)

www.livefoods.co.uk sells bug traps. Only about £2.50 and they work  . They have a sort of liquoricey scent to them which attracts the crix and it's so sticky they can't get off.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I have three cats that love Crix... so when I dropped a box worth, I picked up my three cats so they would kill them! Ha-ha!

It back-fired when one ran away, one picked up a cricket and ran off with it and the other one followed her to fight over that single cricket. :roll: 

Dumbasses...

I was up at 4am this morning killing crickets that were chirping and keeping me awake. I was like a mad man.... raged out by chirp-chirp-fukin-chirp.

Raaaahhh!


----------



## siabod666 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have two large breeding colony`s of black crix just a few feet from my bedroom door.You get used to the sound after a while and it can even be quite soothing. 

But the best part is singing means breeding and breeding means less buying whic suits me fine.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I actually find the chirping quite soothing  I got some MP3s of tropical storms that I play loudly when I'm on my own as well, make my criters feel at home with some thunder.... guess i'm just sad


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

ive got a young chameleon and i put about 10 brown crickets in for him and hes never touched them,he will eat the locusts but cant seem to find the cricks so ive noticed them running round the viv floor in and out the wood chip,will they breed if he dosent eat them as with them being small they are hard to find,or will they die in a week or so of lack of food


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

ive got a young chameleon and i put about 10 brown crickets in for him and hes never touched them,he will eat the locusts but cant seem to find the cricks so ive noticed them running round the viv floor in and out the wood chip,will they breed if he dosent eat them as with them being small they are hard to find,or will they die in a week or so of lack of food


----------

